

Show HN: Berlin Startup Radio - Mr_Ed
http://berlinstartupradio.com/

======
Mr_Ed
Hey folks,

I'm really excited to have just launched the first episode of my bi-weekly
podcast focused on the startup scene here in Berlin - I have some really
interesting founders and other people doing great things here lined up to join
in future episodes.

If you'd like to get involved - and you have something interesting to show, or
discuss - then get in touch! I'd love to come and chat :)

